# Ищу мастера по ремонту баянов,аккордеонов,гармоней



## diorel (23 Мар 2015)

Добрый день! Переехал на днях в загородный дом.Скопилось много аккордеонов,баянов,гармоней,требующих ремонта.Ищу мастера из бывших работников фабрики музыкальных инструментов,который мне помог бы привести их в порядок.В свободное время можно ухаживать за небольшим огородиком.
Господа форумчане! Если у Вас есть знакомый пенсионер,одинокий,непьющий,с руками,растущими откуда надо,который хочет на старости лет пожить в хороших условиях и получать солидную прибавку к пенсии,пожалуйста сообщите мне...Мой номер 8-915-033-64-63,Денис,e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ze_go (23 Мар 2015)

diorel (23.03.2015, 13:57) писал:


> непьющий


совсем? а как же стресс снимать от diorel (23.03.2015, 13:57) писал:


> аккордеонов,баянов,гармоней,требующих ремонта


----------



## ze_go (23 Мар 2015)

ze_go (23.03.2015, 23:44) писал:


> diorel (23.03.2015, 13:57) писал:
> 
> 
> > непьющий
> ...


----------



## diorel (24 Мар 2015)

Я стресс снимаю игрой на гармони и аккордеоне.Как любитель конечно...


----------



## zet10 (24 Мар 2015)

Фраза об огородике меня просто "очаровала",Ни чего личного,но мне почему то сразу на ум пришла сказка о том как поп работницу нанимал.

"Тебе, девка, житье у меня будет лехкое, — не столько работать, сколько отдыхать будешь!
Утром станешь, как подобат, — до свету. Избу вымоешь, двор уберешь, коров подоишь, на поскотину выпустишь, в хлеву приберешься и — спи-отдыхай!
Завтрак состряпашь, самовар согрешь, нас с матушкой завтраком накормишь — спи-отдыхай!
В поле поработашь али в огороде пополешь, коли зимой — за дровами али за сеном съездишь и — спи-отдыхай!
Обед сваришь, пирогов напечешь — мы с матушкой обедать сядем, а ты — спи-отдыхай!
После обеда посуду вымоешь, избу приберешь и — спи-отдыхай!
Коли время подходяче — в лес по ягоду, по грибы сходишь али матушка в город спосылат, дак сбегашь. До городу рукой подать, и восьми верст не будет, а потом — спи-отдыхай!
Из городу прибежишь, самовар поставишь. Мы с матушкой чай станем пить, а ты — спи-отдыхай!
Вечером коров встретишь, подоишь, корм задашь и — спи-отдыхай!
Ужну сваришь, мы с матушкой съедим, а ты — спи-отдыхай!
Воды наносишь, дров наколешь — его к завтрему, и — спи-отдыхай!
Постели наладишь, нас с матушкой спать повалишь. А ты, девка, день-деньской проспишь-проотдыхашь — во што ночь-то будешь спать?
Ночью попрядешь, поткешь, повышивашь, пошьешь и опять — спи-отдыхай!
Ну, под утро белье постирашь, которо надо — поштопашь да зашьешь и — спи-отдыхай!
Да ведь, девка, не даром. Деньги платить буду. Кажной год по рублю! Сама подумай. Сто годов — сто рублев. Богатейкой станешь!"


----------



## vev (25 Мар 2015)

zet10 (24.03.2015, 12:41) писал:


> Фраза об огородике меня просто "очаровала",Ни чего личного,но мне почему то сразу на ум пришла сказка о том как поп работницу нанимал.
> 
> "Тебе, девка, житье у меня будет лехкое, — не столько работать, сколько отдыхать будешь!
> Утром станешь, как подобат, — до свету. Избу вымоешь, двор уберешь, коров подоишь, на поскотину выпустишь, в хлеву приберешься и — спи-отдыхай!
> ...


Крутенек ты, Юрий 

Завидуешь поди? У Дениса то инструменты, как пирожки разлетаются


----------



## zet10 (25 Мар 2015)

Жень ты меня раскусил...
Вот ты Жень как хошь,а я наверное пойду к Денису садовником работать, если он конечно возьмет меня))...Кстати если хочешь давай вместе к нему попросимся,уж чай поди не откажет!
Будем ему ремонтировать инструменты,ухаживать за огородиком и тайно им восхищаться!
Я очень хочу постичь "тайну продажи пирожков" и хоть как то быть по ближе к этому процессу!
Поэтому прошу форумчан не забивать это тепленькое местечко,я его уже забронировал!


----------



## zet10 (25 Мар 2015)

zet10 (25.03.2015, 19:04) писал:


> Жень ты меня раскусил...
> Вот ты Жень как хошь,а я наверное пойду к Денису садовником работать, если он конечно возьмет меня))...Кстати если хочешь давай вместе к нему попросимся,уж чай поди не откажет!
> Будем ему ремонтировать инструменты,ухаживать за огородиком и тайно им восхищаться!
> Я очень хочу постичь "тайну продажи пирожков" и хоть как то быть по ближе к этому процессу!
> Поэтому прошу форумчан не забивать это тепленькое местечко,я его уже забронировал!


Жень,я тебя очень прошу,отдай свои инструменты Денису на "реализацию",я буду их доводить до "ума" и они улетят как горячие пирожки!


----------



## diorel (26 Мар 2015)

Ребята,уважаемые Юрий и Евгений! Я думаю,давно уже пора нам объединиться! Каждый должен заниматься тем,что умеет.Юра умеет выгодно покупать,Евгений умеет настраивать,а я умею выгодно продавать. Давайте соберёмся как-нибудь у меня дома и обсудим дальнейший план выхода на следующий уровень!


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

diorel (26.03.2015, 14:43) писал:


> Ребята,уважаемые Юрий и Евгений! Я думаю,давно уже пора нам объединиться! Каждый должен заниматься тем,что умеет.Юра умеет выгодно покупать,Евгений умеет настраивать,а я умею выгодно продавать. Давайте соберёмся как-нибудь у меня дома и обсудим дальнейший план выхода на следующий уровень!


Денис, 

я "хороших преспектив, никогда не супротив". .. 
Вы правда мне льстите: единственно, что я реально умею хорошо настраивать и ремонтировать - это ЯМР спектрометры Но основная моя деятельность связана как раз с продажей сложного и дорогого научного оборудования 

Аккордеоны и баяны для меня просто хобби, хотя и занимающее большую часть жизни.


----------



## diorel (26 Мар 2015)

У меня аккордеоны тоже начиналось как хобби,а потом как-то перешло само собой в неплохой бизнес


----------



## diorel (26 Мар 2015)

Кстати,уверен,что ЯМР спектрометры я тоже могу успешно продавать,хотя я в этом пока ни черта не разбираюсь...


----------



## zet10 (26 Мар 2015)

Ну вот! Все в торговлю ударились... Что за время такое? Одни торговцы вокруг


----------



## vev (26 Мар 2015)

zet10 (26.03.2015, 16:33) писал:


> Ну вот! Все в торговлю ударились... Что за время такое? Одни торговцы вокруг


А что это ты супротив нас, торгашей, имеешь?! 

*diorel*, Денис, не говори "гоп"  Это настолько узкая область, что здесь тебе меня никогда не переплюнуть


----------



## zet10 (26 Мар 2015)

Жень,была б моя воля ,я бы всех торгашей пересажал бы в тюрьму!
А так как я честный человек,то сел бы вместе с вами! 
Хотя торопиться не надо... Сесть мы всегда успеем...


----------

